# College Feels Pointless



## AngelSushi (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm a first-time poster. I don't think I have social anxiety, but I'm extremely shy and I feel like I could have written some of the threads posted on this forum.

I'm a sophomore in college, and at the moment I feel like there's no point in my going to school, since if you want to get anywhere in the world you need to be assertive, outgoing, and skilled at oral communication. It seems like I'm going to end up with a low-wage job even with a degree, because I lack these qualities. Additionally, I don't really have any hobbies or interests that could serve as potential career paths. My "free time" at school really only consists of studying and surfing the 'Net.

Does anyone here feel the same or have some insight to help me think more positively?


----------



## JuneStar (Oct 20, 2009)

There are lots of jobs that don't require you to be assertive, outgoing and very communicative. In fact, you are more likely to need those skills _without _an education seeing as you'll have nothing on paper that says "hire me!"


----------



## AngelSushi (Oct 19, 2009)

What kind of jobs, specifically?


----------



## JuneStar (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, frankly, I haven't researched this but I know that there's SO MUCH out there, so many jobs that you don't even know exist! But off the top of my head - librarians, accountants, office workers (a very broad category), tradespeople, artists...the list goes on... just think of all the people who have decent jobs. Do you really think they're all outgoing? 

Anyways I have to reiterate that not having a degree will only make things harder...you will have to rely on your charm and personality alone. Employers are looking for what you can offer them...so if you don't have the education or experience, and you don't have the "winning" personality, then what's left?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I have to correct you on a few of those... Accountants require ALOT of communication may not seems like it, but all the good ones communicate to get their info, and librarians to do the course requires alot of research and presentations. 

I often feel down about this too, I've yet to find an answer. It's just better to have a qualification than none, so stay on your path


----------



## farleyknight (Oct 29, 2009)

JuneStar said:


> Well, frankly, I haven't researched this but I know that there's SO MUCH out there, so many jobs that you don't even know exist! But off the top of my head - librarians, accountants, office workers (a very broad category), tradespeople, artists...the list goes on... just think of all the people who have decent jobs. Do you really think they're all outgoing?
> 
> Anyways I have to reiterate that not having a degree will only make things harder...you will have to rely on your charm and personality alone. Employers are looking for what you can offer them...so if you don't have the education or experience, and you don't have the "winning" personality, then what's left?


There are lots of jobs related to computers and IT that don't require a college education. And you don't have to have as much face to face communication for those jobs, either.

But the OP makes a good point: College isn't really designed to hand you over a job for 4 years of study. It's meant to be a way to augment your talents, not build something from scratch. If you can't sell yourself to a potential employer with a degree, you probably couldn't do the same without one.

Selling yourself is more important in some fields, and least somewhat important in all of them. It can make you more money, even with only a little talent. I remember reading somewhere, just someone's opinion, but it struck the core of the problem: Employment and job opportunities are a function of the role you play employers, clients, customers, etc.. It is not dependent on the skill set you have. There are plenty of people who are very intelligent but don't make much because they have poor social skills. There are also lots of people who aren't bright but make lots of money because they can "click" with a fair number of influential people.

Don't drop out just because of this, though. Completing your degree can be a pretty important and tough goal, especially when you're doing it on your own. But that said, it's not as important as most make it out to be.


----------

